# Member Mark - Sam’s club – gas smoker 38 inch



## Bruce B (Apr 16, 2005)

I saw it the other day when I was at Sam's, seems like it is built well, heavy as hell. I think there is 3 or maybe 4 racks inside. Pretty neat unit, but for $600....I don't know, still having fun with my WSM.

If I was going to go bigger I would probably look at a Stumps or a Backwoods.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 16, 2005)

yeah beba, for smoking I'd still go with a WSM.  If you want to spend that kind of money, I'd look at an Egg or Kamado.


----------



## Finney (Apr 16, 2005)

Looked well made.  I saw it last Sunday.  I've seen one that looked just like it from one of the name brands.  Can't remember which one.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 16, 2005)

I'd spend the extra $200 and get a GatorPit!...hell, Ritch might be able to get ya something in the $650 ballpark anyway...I'd give him a shout and check him out!


----------



## Ratman (Apr 17, 2005)

For that kind of money you can buy a Lil Tex wood pellet grill from Traeger Industries.  Give them a look at.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 17, 2005)

Hey Beba, you mat want to ask Ludichris, I think thats the model he has #-o


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> , ..you mat want to ask Ludichris ...



Huhhh???


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 17, 2005)

I think it was a barb at traditonal bbq...some people have a tuff time letting go!! :grin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2005)

LOL!  I know exactly what he was saying:


----------

